# jc Higgins exhaust pipe bike



## hotrod62 (May 12, 2010)

i had to show off my higgins i just finished it up today here's the before & after it was a lot of work but well worth it....


----------



## OldRider (May 12, 2010)

Wow!! You did a great job no doubt about that!


----------



## Oldbikes (May 13, 2010)

congrats on a job well done!  Looks great!


----------



## dopehead (May 15, 2010)

that is one sweet ride....I tried bidding on one here in portland but someone got me.  I was not aware that the decals were available.  thanks for sharing that  William


----------

